

Ask HN: Programming Literature that's Valuable Sans Computer - kremlin

I&#x27;ve been pining for some good books or articles on programming that I can read while I&#x27;m away from a computer and still get value out of. Every now and then I find a good one on the front page of Hacker News, eg the Functional Reactive Programming intro [0], but I want <i>more</i>. Any suggestions?<p>0: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;staltz&#x2F;868e7e9bc2a7b8c1f754
======
vijayaggarwal
Read about the life and works of Alan Turing [1]. Not only did he do seminal
work for invention of general purpose computer, he actually went on to study
the limitations of this _theoretical_ computer even before it became a
practical reality. Every time you see a captcha, recall that CAPTCHA =
Completely Automated Public Turing test to tell Computers and Humans Apart.

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Turing](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Turing)

~~~
kremlin
Cool. I have read some stuff about him and he has interested me; I will look
into more literature on him. Thanks.

------
bicx
_The Mythical Man-Month_ and _The Pragmatic Programmer_ are two of my favorite
classics. Fairly easy reading and valuable insights.

------
brudgers
_The Art of Computer Programming_. It is designed to be read without a screen
nearby.

~~~
kremlin
Cool, got it!

